# Clean tank :)



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Clean tank and happy fish 

Gary, or Charles - is that really a dull-eye royal? And if so, why does it only eat lint and bloodworms? It won't TOUCH anything veggie.

http://i612.photobucket.com/albums/tt210/embersmom_album/DSCF0363.jpg

Fake cuips picking on real female cuip:
http://i612.photobucket.com/albums/tt210/embersmom_album/DSCF0383.jpg

http://i612.photobucket.com/albums/tt210/embersmom_album/DSCF0346.jpg

http://i612.photobucket.com/albums/tt210/embersmom_album/DSCF0267.jpg

A red fish:
http://i612.photobucket.com/albums/tt210/embersmom_album/DSCF0252.jpg

A happy thick runt :
http://i612.photobucket.com/albums/tt210/embersmom_album/DSCF0295.jpg

http://i612.photobucket.com/albums/tt210/embersmom_album/DSCF0225.jpg

The heckels:
http://i612.photobucket.com/albums/tt210/embersmom_album/DSCF0339.jpg

http://i612.photobucket.com/albums/tt210/embersmom_album/DSCF0335.jpg

http://i612.photobucket.com/albums/tt210/embersmom_album/DSCF0225.jpg

http://i612.photobucket.com/albums/tt210/embersmom_album/DSCF0259.jpg

Some of the others:
http://i612.photobucket.com/albums/tt210/embersmom_album/DSCF0346.jpg

http://i612.photobucket.com/albums/tt210/embersmom_album/DSCF0318.jpg

http://i612.photobucket.com/albums/tt210/embersmom_album/DSCF0275.jpg

Off working on the obligatory video which will be far too long for anyone with ADD to be able to look at for any more than 30 seconds


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Some nice looking wilds Shelley! Question for you, whos the runt ? Sure doesnt look like one from those photos! I want your bigger looking heckelsThey would sure look nice in my new setup Looks like the dryer lint works miracles for you!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Some nice looking wilds Shelley! Question for you, whos the runt ? Sure doesnt look like one from those photos! I want your bigger looking heckelsThey would sure look nice in my new setup Looks like the dryer lint works miracles for you!


The runt is of unknown origin from IPU Richmond. Got it from Kevin. Actually got it after BEGGING for it from Kevin and paying TONS of money for it. It has really gotten thick since being here.
Except for the yellow one, which is an ica/heckel cross, the other three came from a group of six I bought with April last October. They haven't grown as quickly as I would have liked so I'm afraid they are runted, but still one is doing well.
Yes, all my fish LOVE their dryer lint. I still have tons for you; don't worry. Am I going to see you tomorrow at Charles?


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Ouch hope it wasnt too much! I dont recall seeing it there as i frequented the store alot.I believe its never too late and iam sure the others will turn around if you continue to take care of them.Yeah the maount you gave me last time disappeared quickly! Yes please i will have some more Let me know what time works for you, got a coffee list to take on



-N/A- said:


> The runt is of unknown origin from IPU Richmond. Got it from Kevin. Actually got it after BEGGING for it from Kevin and paying TONS of money for it. It has really gotten thick since being here.
> Except for the yellow one, which is an ica/heckel cross, the other three came from a group of six I bought with April last October. They haven't grown as quickly as I would have liked so I'm afraid they are runted, but still one is doing well.
> Yes, all my fish LOVE their dryer lint. I still have tons for you; don't worry. Am I going to see you tomorrow at Charles?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Clean tank and happy fish 

Gary, or Charles - is that really a dull-eye royal? And if so, why does it only eat lint and bloodworms? It won't TOUCH anything veggie.










Fake cuips picking on real female cuip:



























A red fish:









A happy thick runt :


















The heckels:


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Some of the others:



























Off working on the obligatory video which will be far to long for anyone with ADD to be able to look at for any more than 30 seconds


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks so much for cleaning up my post. I have no idea why I couldn't do pics the way I used to and am too tired from working all weekend to figure it out  Most appreciated. P.S. If you are free the rest of the weekend, can I hire you to do some paperwork 
Shelley


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

me and paperwork dont get along, i always miss something on it


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's the video.....I highly recommend listening to Kim Mitchell's "All We Are" while watching 






As you can clearly see, some if not most of all my wilds and even the skittle fish are pretty banged up. The wilds are crazy fish; no two ways about it. They will be perfectly calm for days on end and then out of the blue, they just get spooked and if one darts, the rest follow and usually right into the pile of driftwood  I have seen some pretty bad gashes. Throw in some more salt and within two days, nothing. So if you see some marks and wonder if it's the camera it's not - it's the fish! They are scrapped and some are missing scales. Silly fish 

Oh, and by the way.....I've had some people say that wild discus will only act this way if they are sick or unhealthy. Rubbish. My fish are prefectly healthy and happy and they STILL do it. So for the folks who like to talk about my beasties and say that they are not well, I would have to beg to differ


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

i cant see anything clearly


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> me and paperwork dont get along, i always miss something on it


I love people who own up to their limitations  Thanks, again.
Shelley


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

And there you have it, folks. My clean 90 gallon, wild discus tank. The tank is clean - inside and out and yes, Gary, I DID use the Swiffer to clean the back panel of glass 

While I can certainly attest to the tank being clean, I can't account for the CSI Miami feel of the pictures and video. Clearly something still isn't set right on the camera. I remember Franklin trying SO HARD to help me figure out how to use my digital camera .... I've even gone through three more since his post, but I'm simply useless. See? I too know my limitations (but I never seem to try to live within them )

Thanks, folks. Comments, constructive criticism, offers of large sums of cash always welcome


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Good job on the pictures . The fish look great . How come there are no full tank shots ?


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Shelley,

I agree with you comment 100%! These guys seem to get spooked by anything(movement,light,fish darting around in the tank,your hand in there etc) Its just the way they are, iam sure the behaviour is the same in the wild.Right now if my L14 starts moving around quickly(larger fish) they get scared and dart off into the driftwood.To my amazement they heal fairly quickly after a few days,but good water conditions can account for that,or adding salt,almond leaves also helps from my experience.

It obvious some people know very little, or havent kept wilds to make their comments and back them up.Please show me the information out there that states this otherwise.Dont listen to them Shelley,its obvious your doing things right.



-N/A- said:


> Here's the video.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Ouch hope it wasnt too much! I dont recall seeing it there as i frequented the store alot.I believe its never too late and iam sure the others will turn around if you continue to take care of them.Yeah the maount you gave me last time disappeared quickly! Yes please i will have some more Let me know what time works for you, got a coffee list to take on


It was about a year ago now. The runt's been with someone else during this time, but I've got him back. Unfortunately with discus it's a little different - you don't get a second chance. They have a very specific growing window and if you don't get it, they won't grow properly. I never really cared too much about it before, and I still don't, but April was always telling me about good looking fish and how to tell the difference. Still didn't mean anything until about the time I started seeing Mello's fish. That was the first time when I could really tell the difference between a good fish and a GOOD fish. Last year, I got my hands on a young female solomon. She is as close to a perfect fish as I've ever had. Her shape is perfect. Eyes are perfect. Everything is right about this fish. As a result of her, and going back to Mello's fish, I can't help it now but to see flaws in my beasties. Still love em all the exact same way, in fact my ica/heckel runt would be the last fish I would ever agree to part with  So I'm not expecting the heckels to grow to be giants.....they'll just get lazy and fat which is also okay with me 
Just waiting on you guys about tomorrow. Afternoon is free.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

*Gary - you is da MAN!!!*

Now that it's getting all nice and dark in my apartment, the LED's are showing up nicely on the wild tank. I must say, Gary, you were absolutely correct - my tank was really dirty  I can't get over the difference sitting on the couch in front of the tank with just the red LED's from the bubble wand and the moonlights from the Marineland strip. Even the few streaks from the Swiffer don't bother me (as much - although I KNOW I will be cleaning them before I even try to go to sleep tonight  )


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay another video of almost a full tank shot; view is from my couch. You can also see I've redone the Osaka in the kitchen with just the heckels from the wild tank (x4) It's going to take them some time to settle down. I moved all of the Osaka into the 22 gallon long I got from Charles a few months ago - good thing I didn't sell it! Will keep the heckels in the Osaka and perhaps add one or two more heckels if I see any that catch my eye. The 90 gallon looks pretty empty with only 10 discus and a tank monster (I'll post that later!)


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

*Tank creature *

I have had this guy for a LONG time. I bought three of them from Fraser quite awhile ago. I must have just watched an NFL game because I bought a red one, a blue one and a white one! Gave the blue one to April ages ago, the red one escaped from the tank and ended up under the stove and here is the white one. It lost an eye in a battle a few months ago. During its last molt, I was afraid it was dead - it didn't come out of the cave for four days and couldn't shake the last bit to molt - the claws. What came out was a BEAST. The claws are HUGE. By the looks of it, it's going to mold again soon. Decided not to get rid of it, so it's in with the wilds. Doesn't seem to mind the warmer temp either.






If THAT wasn't creepy enough for you, try this:






*STILL* not freaked out??? Then I double dog dare you to watch this:


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

*Jumbo Puffed Daddy........ Is this normal?*

Is this what they call a Giant Cory or is he just really, really fat? Seriously, I don't know. I DO know he doesn't seem to swim much. He just sort of mysteriously shows up, like in this video.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

*My girl *

Here she is.....she is VERY camera shy. This is my female solomon. She's what I think is very close to a perfect fish. I have noticed, however, in the last week she seems to be developing a beak. Don't know why - she has NEVER been medicated....who knows. She goes from a mauve/lavender to a rich brown golden color and she has KILLER red eyes. She really is very pretty.






She is a favorite, but the first $425 can have her


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

*Heckels at home in the Osaka *

They'll get much better  Doing as heckels will do, the first thing they did when I put them in their new home was shed 1/4 inch of their tails  They are all pretty clamped and grumpy right now. They'll be much better tomorrow. Hope they don't figure out the tank doesn't have a lid


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

*My work here is done......*

I'm going to go have a bath and get a snooze before heading to work first thing tomorrow morning.....happy Labour Day, folks


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

The Heckels are looking good. I like the tank lay out. Are you planning to put more wilds in there?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

your beasties look good to me...


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> your beasties look good to me...


Thanks, Adrian. Speaking of beasties, are you having fun with that tank of yours?


----------

